# Quick test: OptiSeal vs Reload vs Glasur



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey all,

I was curious about the differences between OptiSeal and Aquartz Reload, so decided to do a 50/50.
While I was at it, I made it a 33/33/33 test (the missing 1 is for the tapelines ) and added Zymol Glasur to compare them to a 'high-end' wax.

They are applied in the order as you can see in the title: OptiSeal - Reload - Glasur






The sheeting is quite different as you can see for yourself.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Flol! Glasur is ridiculous!

I noticed this yesterday while washing. Reload does sheet a little slower than some waxes/sealents but I believe the protection itself is stronger if that makes sense. 

Reload is a great product I must say. 

Glasur is just so special looking!


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Great comparison! I do love Glasur, but it can be a pain to make sure it is fully removed (gassing etc.) Worth it though really!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Agree with you tim, Glasur is awesome. Glad it gets a lot more attention now than it ever did 

It outlasts BOS with ease too


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm hoping to aquire a sample of Glasur Russ as per that group buy thread, may convince me to purchase some.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trust me, you'll love it. You'll be wanting some Field Glaze too


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

For the price of a sample, you could be better off just purchasing it and reselling it on here if it isn't to your taste 

Thanks for the feedback guys! Really interested in seeing how the durability will be on these three, as they all claim multiple months.

Ease of use on both the spray sealants is phenomenal, Aquartz didn't evaporate as the OptiSeal does, but it just wipes out to a streakfree finish as if it's a quick detailer.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it just one layer of Opti Seal? I find it a LOT better after 3 or so (30 mins in between), but I suppose to keep the test 'fair' you have to leave it at one...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

1 layer of my Reload and it looks and performs like the day it went on, been most impressed.

The wipe on wipe off is just amazing for a protective sealent.


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes it's one layer of all.
I cleaned the panel with ValetPro Achilles Prep, wiped it clean using some water, taped up and just laid on 1 layer of each.

I actually did this test 2 days ago also, with Red Mist in the place of Glasur, but it seems that APC 1:7 followed by Menzerna Top Inspection does not remove an existing layer of OptiSeal 
The result was that the Reload and Red Mist did not bond, and the sheeting was identical on all three parts! :wall:


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

After a week:

Before washing:





After washing with Britemax CleanMax:





Beading shot in the rain:









As you can see, Zymol is my weapon of choice still


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've found that optiseal does perform much better when layered. The glasur is very impressive though, it sheets like FK1000P


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Glasur is holding up really good, looking forward to see in a couple more weeks.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I need Glasur in my life!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

gally said:


> I need Glasur in my life!


I think after seeing that it's a +1. I was seriously considering a boutique wax too so that might just be it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've convinced myself for about a month that it's the one for me! 

Wish I knew someone in America who could post some over!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Blazebro said:


> I think after seeing that it's a +1. I was seriously considering a boutique wax too so that might just be it.


or a pot of celeste dettaglio


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

gally said:


> I've convinced myself for about a month that it's the one for me!
> 
> Wish I knew someone in America who could post some over!


Me too. saw some on ebay for £63 plus 18 postage but I think you'll have to pay VAT on that aswell on delivery......tempted though......


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> or a pot of celeste dettaglio


+1 lol


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> or a pot of celeste dettaglio


To be honest buddy i think Glasur sheeting is much better than Celeste .


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

In the before washing vid you can clearly see what the tape was that was masking off the Glasur area :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wedgie said:


> To be honest buddy i think Glasur sheeting is much better than Celeste .


thought it was pretty good myself, that said ive not seen Glasur 'in the flesh' so can't really compare..


----------



## IDwash&wax (May 1, 2010)

Blamm said:


> Yes it's one layer of all.
> I cleaned the panel with ValetPro Achilles Prep, wiped it clean using some water, taped up and just laid on 1 layer of each.
> 
> I actually did this test 2 days ago also, with Red Mist in the place of Glasur, but it seems that APC 1:7 followed by Menzerna Top Inspection does not remove an existing layer of OptiSeal
> The result was that the Reload and Red Mist did not bond, and the sheeting was identical on all three parts! :wall:


Could you rank them???

Cheers


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

IDwash&wax said:


> Could you rank them???
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the feedback everybody!

Hard to rank them really at the moment, as I can't tell much about durability yet, and that is what they should shine at.
Also the sheeting after my wash disappointed me a bit, so might have to try that again with a different shampoo, one I'm more familiar with.

But anyhow, the way I look at them currently:

OptiSeal: 8/10
Easy On - Easy Off, economic in use, good value for money. Good protection (from prev experience)

Aquartz Reload: 8.5/10
Even easier application, feels better because it has no (nailpolish) smell. Beading/sheeting after application was very nice

Zymol Glasur: 9.5/10
For me, everything I want in a wax. Easy on (for a solid wax, not when compared to spray of course) and pretty easy off, might need a slight rebuff.
Durability decent from previous experience. Amazing beading and sheeting, great smell. Lacking 0.5 is because of the price and because it can always be better


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

glasur is probably the best wax out there for the money. i had it thwn i had BoS, and it was better than that

shame i felt the need to try and improve on it and buy vintage. its just as good


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Glasur after much research seems like the wax for my needs!

I'm sure I can hide the £100 bill from the OH!


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

gally said:


> Glasur after much research seems like the wax for my needs!
> 
> I'm sure I can hide the £100 bill from the OH!


Gally,

If you hold off a little while,AB's new wax is very very similar to Glasur :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

wedgie said:


> Gally,
> 
> If you hold off a little while,AB's new wax is very very similar to Glasur :thumb:


No harm to whoever told you that.

But I wouldnt like to comment until you have used both over a period of time. Otherwise its just hearsay.

Truth is, you get what you pay for. And Glasur is fantastic.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

tim said:


> No harm to whoever told you that.
> 
> But I wouldnt like to comment until you have used both over a period of time. Otherwise its just hearsay.
> 
> Truth is, you get what you pay for. And Glasur is fantastic.


No one told me that, i came to that conclusion after using both of them.Ok i cant comment on the durability of the new AB wax,as it is not on the market yet, but in terms of ease of use and the finish it leaves it is very similar.

I have some of the new stuff on my car as we speak,so you could say that i am testing the durability.Its only been on two weeks and still looks stunning.

If you think that i dont like Glasur, you are very much mistaken my friend, the water behaviour of Glasur beggars belief.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that Wedgie.

Without sounding rude, I could probably use Fk1000p or AG HD to get a good finish on the car, good durability and they are both easy to use in my mind but, a man wants what he wants and I want Glasur.


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Glasur looks like it could be a goodie I was wondering weather to buy this or concours would you apply this a panel at a time or do whole car and wipe off?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

I usually do 2 panels at a time, allowing it around 2-3 min to sit before buffing.
It just glides on and off this way.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

gally said:


> Thanks for that Wedgie.
> 
> Without sounding rude, I could probably use Fk1000p or AG HD to get a good finish on the car, good durability and they are both easy to use in my mind but, a man wants what he wants and I want Glasur.


I know exactly what you mean mate, thats why Glasur was first on my list when i won the car of the month comp :thumb:

You will not be dissapointed


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just need to get my hands on some now!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried Zymol Carbon , Glasur , Concours and Destiny , but if i will buy zymol again i will go 
with Glasur . You will not be dissapointed !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to trying it!


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Is it a good wax for all colours or just darks??


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

All colors..........


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

maikolo said:


> Is it a good wax for all colours or just darks??


All colors ...:thumb: this point take me to prefer Glasur over Bos . however 
Bos Looks great especially on solid black .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Glasur sheeting on trunk after 1 week on dusty surface.. 
small clips...





In this Picture Optimum Polish II + Zymol Destiny on the roof and you will get similar result similar reflection with LP+Glasur... but with less durability !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lovely reflection!

What nationality are you Maxi?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm Qatari from Qatar in Middle East . Do you know Dubai ? my country Near Dubai .


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Thats one of the best comparison shots I've seen. Glasur clearly has superior sheeting characteristics than the other two.:thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Maxi, lovely finish there mate. It's very impressive how well the dust is released when only water is poured on the car.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

you should try some C2


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Today I washed the car again, no pics this time. For the record, it has been around 3 weeks since application.

Judging by the sheeting when rinsing after the wash, the scores are now:
1) Zymol Glasur
2) Aquartz Reload
3) Optiseal

I would rate the sheeting of the Glasur a 7/10 right now, looks like the sheeting of a regular wax when just applied.
The Aquartz Reload and Optiseal are very close on each other, and very far behind on Glasur. I would rate them 5/10 and 4/10 respectively. By how they are looking right now, I would probably consider topping them up with something like Red Mist or a QD with something added (Poorboys QD+ comes in mind) However because of the test I won't


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Blamm! Great thread.

And for the movies, in the pre-wash movie you can see so much difference between Glasur, Reload and OS. You can see the line of the masking tape, and the section that has Glasur on, well.. the sheeting is just ridiculous. I'll keep following this thread to see how durable they are.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I tried Zymol Carbon , Glasur , Concours and Destiny , but if i will buy zymol again i will go
> with Glasur . You will not be dissapointed !


Maxi, you have so much experience with the higher end waxes. I already have Raceglaze 55, how does that compare to Zymol Glasur?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

GMToyota said:


> Maxi, you have so much experience with the higher end waxes. I already have Raceglaze 55, how does that compare to Zymol Glasur?


Very similar , RG55 maybe the "closer" wax to Glasur there is no big difference between RG55 and Glasur , both adds high reflectivity with bright glossy shine .the glasur sheet water faster but after 4-5 washes will becomes slower like any wax .


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Nasser,

Couldn't resist your reviews and I ordered Glasur this week  Also, my SmartWax Concours arrived today. I bet you've tried SmartWax too. How do you rate it, say against Raceglaze 55 and Glasur?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Kokopelli said:


> Hi Nasser,
> 
> Couldn't resist your reviews and I ordered Glasur this week  Also, my SmartWax Concours arrived today. I bet you've tried SmartWax too. How do you rate it, say against Raceglaze 55 and Glasur?


Hi Seckin ,

Smartwax Concours very easy to use you can apply Smartwax on whole car and wait 
for 20-30 minutes and wipe off easily without any issue . but with RG55 and Glasur you need to work with one section at a time and buff immediately 1-3 minutes .

Smartwax Concours also adds bright shine (no darken paint) similar Glasur and RG55 . Smartwax Concours leaves high reflectivity .
Smartwax Concours sheeting water like sealant behavior it look slower than RG55 and Glasur .

Smartwax Concours package look very nice and simple but the pot comes without O-Ring , even if the pot tightly closed always the smells will spread in the air.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks Nasser. The first thing I realized with my pot of SWC was that it couldn't be opened without taking the outer shell off. It's such a flimsy design, you can't open it properly. Maybe I should have bought CG 50/50 instead. I was thinking those tin cans were awful, but there are worse I guess.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

good test

i want to do my glass with a sealant soon and deciding whether to use my reload, opti-seal or z-cs

the reload looks to hold too much water (its the middle yeh?), so probably not a good idea for a windscreen

hmmm i think i need to test my glasur out, i was going to wait till summer but that durability looks very good


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

domino what about CG WMF on glass ? i will try WMF next week on glass .


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

i havent used my WMF yet, would it last more than a couple weeks though with the wipers going

i think only one of the newer super sealants will last on glass


----------

